Ask HN: Which PAID VPN do you trust the most and recommend? - maram
======
therealmarv
That's easy. Trust no one.

Rent a cheap VPS and install a VPN server with e.g. Wireguard yourself. This
one line installer also exist for OpenVPN:

[https://github.com/l-n-s/wireguard-
install](https://github.com/l-n-s/wireguard-install)

Also don't forget firewall rules and automatic security updates in your VPS.

~~~
shpx
You meant to say "That's easy. Trust any Virtual Private Server (VPS) provider
instead"

~~~
therealmarv
Yep. My assumption is that paid VPNs are basically honeypots for bundling
people together who think this is safer. A good target to recognize/attack
many VPN users by one entity (the VPS provider as attack vector, see NordVPN).
It starts with Netflix and ends with state authorities. If you use a VPS both
won't have you immediately as VPN user on the radar. But there is also the
question for what reason you do VPN... securing connection or thinking you get
more anonymity (VPS is bad at the later one of course)

~~~
shpx
You've just put your trust in the VPS provider, you haven't "trusted no one".

------
catacombs
I like mullvad.

